# Spalding bike thread



## Billythekid (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi my name is billy spalding I grew up fixing bikes with my dad he had a deal with the dump and used to get every bicycle the dump got for a dollar each and we would fix them and sell them at the flea market sadly my dad has past few years ago ...As I was going to the flea market one day I spotted a chainless bike made by Ag Spalding I bought that bike and it has peaked my interest in bikes again I now have 15 haha but with my last name being Spalding the chainless is special to me it will b past down to my son William Abel Spalding the fourth I am hoping to get a thread together with just Spalding bikes here is mine I hope everyone will ad their bike or any info or pics they can ad   Thanks to all on this great forum


----------



## Billythekid (Oct 19, 2020)

The paint on my bike is barely there but it was blue with a red front end they called it a red head and my son William April Spalding the fourth has red hair what a coincidence


----------



## Billythekid (Oct 20, 2020)

His name is William Abel Spalding the fourth not April lol here u can see the blue with the “red head”


----------



## Billythekid (Oct 21, 2020)

I need a bottom gear cover for the rear bevel gear I have the top but the bottom is missing I may buy both if I have to


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Oct 24, 2020)

Some Spaulding stuff...


----------



## Billythekid (Oct 26, 2020)

Oh wow those are amazing had no idea they had a tandem Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Billythekid (Oct 26, 2020)

So I just got this ag Spalding horn? I’m thinking put a rubber bulb on the end and make it into a handle bar horn it has a cool sound I paid $20 on eBay figured it’s worth it as factory turn of the century Spalding stuff is usually really expensive 

anyone know what it actually used for?


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi @Billythekid

I think it's a fox hunting horn like this:





Which would be perfectly acceptable as a TOC cyclist's horn.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## BBoy (Oct 26, 2020)

Here is my Spalding after its gender re-assignment.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 26, 2020)

I may have a Spalding straight pull front hub- shell only.  Feel free to rattle my cage if I forget to post here- I am super busy right now.


----------



## Billythekid (Oct 27, 2020)

Ok I need a front hub if u want to sell it or trade I have a lot of stuff 

fox horn I never would have guessed that I’m gonna have to look into it


----------



## Billythekid (Oct 27, 2020)

Fox hunting horn my first thought was that don’t sound like any fox or animal I’ve ever heard lol but no it’s for blowing calls between hunters so relay the status of the hunt ie weather or not the dogs got any fox  so cool I’m glad I picked it up


----------



## BBoy (Oct 29, 2020)

Billy, Here is my man's Spalding. In much better condition than the other I posted.


----------



## BBoy (Oct 29, 2020)

Also these to my earlier.


----------



## Billythekid (Oct 29, 2020)

BBoy any idea what year your bikes are?


----------



## Lux Low (Oct 30, 2020)

Definitely Quality Machines


----------



## mike j (Oct 30, 2020)

Spaulding and Nyack had a sort of partnership for years before being absorbed into the American (Pope) Bicycle company. A lot of the nickel plating and the Spaulding juvenile bikes were made in Nyack, N.Y.


----------



## Billythekid (Oct 30, 2020)

Lux low I read somewhere that u think the Spalding bikes are one of the best chainless bikes built do u have a extra seat post or bottom gear cover by any chance ???


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 30, 2020)

Billythekid said:


> Lux low I read somewhere that u think the Spalding bikes are one of the best chainless bikes built do u have a extra seat post or bottom gear cover by any chance ???




@Lux Low


----------



## Lux Low (Nov 10, 2020)

No Extra Spaulding seat posts  or gear cover.  I would find the correct size binder seatpost and use it. If you want to search for an unicorn the spaulding seatpost will be a binder with a odd square socket Called A ROBERTSON head. I had to make my own bigger Robertson heads to work on my spaulding bikes. I only know of Spaulding an early Fords to use Robertson, small robertsons screw  heads are used on screws today.  that Narrows the field for you an your Unicorn search


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 10, 2020)

Haha thanks so much I figured u have done 3 mabe u had extra parts I’m off to hunt the elusive unicorn wish me luck


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 4, 2021)

Here is a Spalding tandem


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 10, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> So I just got this ag Spalding horn? I’m thinking put a rubber bulb on the end and make it into a handle bar horn it has a cool sound I paid $20 on eBay figured it’s worth it as factory turn of the century Spalding stuff is usually really expensive
> 
> anyone know what it actually used for?
> 
> ...



Billy, here is a Spalding bicycle wrench you may wish to purchase for your machine:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/284441513318?campid=5335809022


----------



## locomotion (Sep 11, 2021)

here is my 1901-ladies-spalding-model-9-drive-shaft








						Sold - deleted | Archive (sold)
					

deleted




					thecabe.com


----------

